# Let's see your collections



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I though it would be cool to see everybody's knife collections. I'll start. Mine is not extensive but it's been with me for a while. I've had the Cold Steel "defender" (I think) push dagger since about '94 and the Spyderco "Native" since '96. Aside from the push dagger and the auto Benchmade I carry the others regularly.

The display rack is a shadow box I made to fit a cheap picture frame I got at Target. Frames like this tend to have poor or no joinery. This one is secured with corrugated metal cleats. The advantage here is you can counter sink some magnets into the corners of the shadow box to keep the lid closed without any visible fasteners I had to add the rubber bands because the display is mounted next to a door and my children believe that all doors must be slammed each and every time they are used. The box was cheap and easy to make so I'll prob make another one with magnetic keepers.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice collection :headbang:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice! Whats the Kershaw with the skull on it?

Among my favorites that I own are my GEC#47 viper in OD green micarta (currently misplaced:angry: I'm really mad about this) and my benchmade 710(profile pic). And everybody (*should*) have tramontinas, opinels and moras


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Blade said:


> Nice! Whats the Kershaw with the skull on it?
> Among my favorites that I own are my GEC#47 viper in OD green micarta (currently misplaced:angry: I'm really mad about this) and my benchmade 710(profile pic). And everybody (*should*) have tramontinas, opinels and moras


That is the ken onion shallot. The spyderco on top is a non-locking model. Never seen that before.

My kitchen setup ain't too bad either. Global, Wüsthof, and a Case XX cleaver.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Two spyderco slipjoints that come to mind are the pingo and ukpk. What model is the one you have? I don't recognize it.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Think it's called the UK Pen knife


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh I had to look it up. It looks like you've got a first generation. Cool! Ive only seen the current versions of the ukpk before.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice collection buddy. I would love to see some more action in this thread. I have been away from the forums (both slingshot and blade) for a while because I have recently become a father! My adorable little girl it's 10 weeks old now . I don't have a fancy display case yet, but I will be sure to post pics as soon as I can. My current collection consists of:

A buck 110
A buck 112
Benchmade Griptilian
Benchmade Barrage
CRKT Nirk Tighe
CRKT Mini Nirk Tighe
Kershaw Strobe
Kershaw Skyline in Damascus

And many more. 
LET'S SEE SOME MORE COLLECTIONS!


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am an avid knife collector and user. Knives are my main hobby followed by slinghsots and fishing. Ill post my most used and best (quality) knives. In total I have well over 120 knives.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm drooling over them Chris Reves knives!!! That Mel Pardue Benchmade was the other nice I was considering buying last week. Ended up going with the 940 Osborne axis. Great collection.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

good collection


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Bali-Flipper32 said:


> I am an avid knife collector and user. Knives are my main hobby followed by slinghsots and fishing. Ill post my most used and best (quality) knives. In total I have well over 120 knives.


Is that small fixed blade with the orange(micarta? ) handle scales an esse candiru? Or the izula 1 or 2? Either way, how do you like it? I love small fixed blades among other things.


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

I actually lost the carbon fiber sebenza in Disneyland this past summer. Talk about heartbreak.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Bali-Flipper32 said:


> I actually lost the carbon fiber sebenza in Disneyland this past summer. Talk about heartbreak.


Oh man. I would actually cry, I think.


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

It still hurts. I am certain I Dropped it on Splash Mountain and I'm fairly sure it was stolen by the guy who rode right after me.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

that sux


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Bali-Flipper32 said:
> 
> 
> > I am an avid knife collector and user. Knives are my main hobby followed by slinghsots and fishing. Ill post my most used and best (quality) knives. In total I have well over 120 knives.
> ...


Beautiful knifes and amazing mushroom!


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Bali-Flipper32 said:
> 
> 
> > I am an avid knife collector and user. Knives are my main hobby followed by slinghsots and fishing. Ill post my most used and best (quality) knives. In total I have well over 120 knives.
> ...


It is an ESEE Candiru. I like it okay, it doesn't get much use. I definitely prefer the Izula.


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Bali-Flipper32 said:
> ...


Thanks! The mushroom picture is one of my favorite pictures. I think the mushroom is an American Parasol but I'm not positive.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm a member of the Mora tribe :banana: Love those Scandis! The women and the meatballs aren't bad either.

I've a few WWII era knives, and my favorite of those is a USMC utility knife.

Carry shiv is a Spyderco Endura. Someone stole it's twin :angrymod: :angrymod: :shakehead:

Victorinox with Fibrox handles are ready to do kitchen duty.

Did you get the hint that I like sharp?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A very, very few that I took photos of:

































I have many more, collected knives for years, have some very cool ones locked away !

wll


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Curse you! now I need that spyderco manix!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are a few of mine. A couple of doubles at the top but that is because I like those models. 
Nothing to compare to the collections seen before this, but knife pics are always fun.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't start out to collect. It just took years to find the perfect fit for me. My EDC is the sapphire huntsman plus and the blue Contego which is my only folder that can take anything I can throw at it. I could go on and on about that blade. And color coordinated to boot. If I'm going to be woods or beach it's the F1 which is the greatest knife ever made :neener: in my opinion... After 10 years of trying I really only use the SAKs, the Contego and the Fallknivens. Everything else mostly collects dust but it was a great journey...

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1851]


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh man the spyderco vallotton is one of my all time favs!!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I carried that one for 6 months before discovering the Contego. It's a GREAT knife. And stylish


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> image.jpg
> Here are a few of mine. A couple of doubles at the top but that is because I like those models.
> Nothing to compare to the collections seen before this, but knife pics are always fun.
> 
> ...


lots of spyders there, nice taste my friend.

whats the brand name of the top left?

looks like a nice user.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Geko said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > image.jpg
> ...


I love my Spydies!! Haha 
The top 4 on the left side are all made by Boker. They do collaborations with many knife designers for their line of knives. The one you like is called the rhino and it was designed by jesper voxnaes. The tiny one with the large orange tail is also by him and is called the Gnome. The Third one down is named the Yurco after the designer. Thick full tang fixed blades are always nice. This is why I like your knives so much. 
Kala xristougena!! Kai tou xronou!!!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

i like that cleaver style blade shape.

need to give it a try next time i forge.

na ise kala, file.

geko


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a mora modder at heart, but I've buckets of other hand made and shop bought types.









I use the antler and yew combo all the time for carving my catties, the Scandi grind is my favourite.









Cheers


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

These are my working knives except for the copy of a Confederate Bowie which I just threw in. The floor tiles are 12" squares.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

You must have a lot of bushes in dire need of wacking! Loven dem kukris!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

They are tools used for almost everything; preparing meals, making blowpipes, digging holes, scooping whatever (dirt, dog crap, etc.) opening packages, grass cutting, cleaning drainage ditches, pruning, cutting rope and cord, clearing weeds, harvesting bananas when I had them, downing trees, and the list goes on.


----------



## Ori51 (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is part of my colection, doesn't include my pocket knives, machetes or axes.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Since the kids were playing with toys yesterday, i thought it would be a good time to play with my toys too! I don't have a lot of top end knives (no Benchmade  ) but i think they are nice, some are even "cheap" but that's OK with me.

These are my production made fixed blade knives.



Handmade fixed blade knives, not by me.



Handmade fixed blade knives, by me. the top one is my big bushcraft knife with magnesium firestarter (O1 tool steel), the bottom two are from files.



Swiss Army and Leatherman's, there is a Schrade tool in there too.



Miscellaneous pocket knives.



More pocket knives



Camillus safari and classic cartridge series as well as a yellow handle.



That was fun i should have done that a while ago, now i can do it with axes and hatchets too!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

While my baby daughter was napping I was able to lay out the collection minus my own handmade knives and took some pictures. Included are some Kershaw, CRKT, Sanrenmu, Victorinox, Leatherman, and a Benchmade. Mostly budget folders but all wonderful knives. I currently have a Benchmade minigrip and Ontario rat 1 on order and a couple spyderco headed my way. Pictures coming when I get em. Keep showing off those collections. How bout favorites from your collections?


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

My contribution.. cheers Tassie


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

If you want to include long knives:

Chinese









Japanese









Sword Canes









Sword Sticks


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Costa Rica must be a dangerous place to live when you're in a bad mood sir


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

pgandy said:


> If you want to include long knives:
> 
> Chinese
> 
> ...


I love the Zatoichi sword sticks you have there, obviously... Hahahha


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd be terrified to fall down at pgandy's house. Prob stand back up like a pin cushion! Sweet collection though.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll put up the most bang for my buck knives,


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

What the heck. Here is them all.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Are thoes two Pumas on the lower left? Nice collection.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

One is Puma Hunters Pal the other is Klaas Euro hunter. They are almost the same knife.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys,

thanks for putting this up! I'm just at the beginning,
finishing my second Mora..
But it appears that coincidentally there's more Mora
blades in a certain drawer in my shop.. And somehow
a neat 550lb anvil and a forge appeared..
I found myself giving that forge an electric engine,
and as soon as that useless winter is over, those old
files in the mora drawer will undergo some changes..



I've got a feeling this is another big journey..

I'll photograph my collection tomorrow.
... both of them knives. 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

If I only could have one blade. Be the Mora Forest Bushcraft


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I also am big fan of Mora Companion and Clipper. Lightweight, good steel, and he sheath just clip it on. There great. Seem like Mora should send me advertising check. don't it now.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Some I've sold, some newer ones not there:


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice collection all together. Cranking with the ka-bar fixed blades and the tops BOB.


----------



## olasnikov (Feb 7, 2015)

hi all

beautiful collections :bowdown:

Here my little


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

How is this for sharp. It is my pinuti. I made the video for a contest but they wouldn't let me join the forum. So, so much for that. I have another video comparing various machetes with a tomahawk and the pinuti overshadows all.






Cheepers. I must have been on another page when I read the post. Oh well, I cannot delete.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I said in the video that I believed that I was hitting the cutting board necessitating the second cut. I see in the still above of the video that this was true. The posting was in error but I am now glad that I posted it because now I know.


----------



## Katty_Collector (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys , is Sabre Japan a good knife ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ones I have near the bed,



a few of the others


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting.


----------

